# Any young females from new york?



## Mike3000 (Dec 11, 2002)

I think it's a good idea to meet someone who has the same problems.So if you are a female and live in newyork,i think we have something common to talk about.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

No offence, but we are not a dating agency here. Stay if you want help and advice, find a dating agency if you want a girlfriend.Nikki


----------



## Mike3000 (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey Nikki. Do u see how many people are frustrated about their ralationship.What is bad about if they meet someone who can understand them.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

Nikki has a good point...maybe anyone your age in New York would be good to talk to? I'm sure other guys could also relate to your situation too.


----------



## DrDevil (May 31, 2003)

IBS Group Dating service, Bringing romance to the bathroom.Meet your ideal partner who knows their sh*t, shares your urges and desires, and is willing to DIY the bathroom too!


----------



## dbains2k (Jun 8, 2003)

I know where Mike's coming from. If he uses a dating site, it's not like it'll work good in his profile if he writes "I suffer from IBS and I'd like someone who suffers from it too so they'd be understanding of my problems". That just wouldn't work.


----------



## Mike3000 (Dec 11, 2002)

well dbains2k,would'n u want that if someone u dating with understands you problems.My symptoms are not that bad, but it still bothers me, so that's why i want to meet someone who would be understanding of my problems and i would be understanding of her problems.


----------



## LexiP (Apr 29, 2003)

Mike,Do you have two bathrooms?







I am just asking because imagine if you are your significant other have a flare up at the same time!Otherwise, I think it is your approach that looks a little desperate.







Why don't you start out with, "Are there any people in the New York area who would like to hang out?" Then maybe you can make friends and romance could follow.I am in Allentown, PA. About an hour and a half away.Alexis Parker


----------



## Mike3000 (Dec 11, 2002)

Alexis must have so much of "flare ups". I don't have such problems.I looked at your website at that what seems really desperate.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Alexis, i quite like your site, its pretty and well layed out i think! Im no web designer, but it is pleasin to the eye. Please don't be rude about other members here Mike, it will not be tolerated.Many of us here suffer from flare ups from time to time. It is part of the IBS territory im afriad.Mike, can you tell us a little more about your IBS please? Have you ever had it diagnosed? Sorry so many questions. But can't help without info..


----------



## Mike3000 (Dec 11, 2002)

Yes it was dianosed. Doctor said although symptoms are light i should try some medications. I tried it, didn't feel the difference. Maybe i should go to doctor again, try diff things, but if there is no medication that can cure IBS completely, so i didn't go.


----------



## LexiP (Apr 29, 2003)

Nikki,Thank you.







I designed the site in 2000, and have not much updated it since 2001. Mike's defensive remarks (I did not mean to upset him) really don't hit the mark considering the age of the content on the site. We are a collection of experiences, but not always the sum of what we present to people.Mike, As to flare ups, I can't say I have as many as many people with IBS.







But I do appreciate my 2.5 restrooms! lol. Never have to worry about anyone not having a place when returning from being out.~Alexis Parker


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Well you have learnt the first rule of IBS! No medication will cure it. But you find ways to cope.


----------



## betagirl (Oct 12, 2002)

Lexi, I quite enjoyed your art on your page, especially the drawings section. I admit I never would have found it if I didn't go digging based on Mikes comment. Very cool stuff. You're pretty talented.


----------



## TheDude (Jan 2, 2003)

Lexi, I dig your site too! Also... a big "thumbs up" on the 2.5 restrooms!







Sent you a PM.TheDude


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Mike i have emailed you.I'm closing this thread. Enough said now.Nikki


----------

